# Pronomi qualificativi



## Nickverto

Per quanto ne so pronomi qualificativi non ne esistono... ma nella frase:
"Guarda quelle case: la bianca è la mia, la rosa è la tua", bianca e rosa non svolgono proprio la funzione di pronomi come sostituenti di "casa"?
In fondo a parte i pronomi misti,relativi, personali, tutti gli altri tipi di pronome spesso hanno non solo la funzione di sostituente, ma portano con sè anche ulteriori informazioni sull'elemento sostituito. I pronomi possessivi, per esempio, dicono possesso.
Se dico:"La mia barcaè più bella della tua", "tua" sostituisce "barca" ma dà anche una informazione in più: il possesso.
Per analogia non dovrebbe essere lo stesso per l'esempio da me fatto all'inizio?


----------



## infinite sadness

Boh... a me sembrano aggettivi.


----------



## giusyna

Forse ti può aiutare.... 
Cito dalla grammatica Zanichelli _*"II pronome è la parte variabile del discorso che permette di designare qualcuno o qualcosa senza nominarli direttamente e insieme di precisarne alcune fondamentali caratteristiche di quantità, di qualità e di spazio."

*_Nell'esempio della barca il possessivo "tua" è  un pronome che sostituisce un sostantivo. 
Nella frase "Guarda quelle case: _la bianca è la mia, la rosa è la tua" __>>>> La (casa)  Bianca è  mia La (casa) rosa è tua ._Il soggetto non è espresso nella prima frase e omesso nella seconda ( perchè implicito)

Alcuni linguisti hanno criticato la collocazione dei possessivi nella categoria dei pronomi, pechè  essi non sostituiscono un nome ma lo sottintendono: la mia barca è più bella della tua  (sott. barca ) e andrebbero quindi  più correttamente inseriti nella categoria degli "aggettivi possessivi sostantivati".

MA SEMPRE PRONOMI RIMANGONO...e gli aggettivi anche


----------



## Sicanius

Nickverto said:


> "Guarda quelle case: la bianca è la mia, la rosa è la tua", bianca e rosa non svolgono proprio la funzione di pronomi come sostituenti di "casa"?



Secondo me in questa frase è l'articolo "la" ad avere una funzione particolare, e cioè quella di un dimostrativo (equivalente a 'quella'), l'aggettivo qualificativo rimane tale e non ha nessuna funzione speciale...
S.


----------



## SamPisa

Mah, a me sembrano semplicemente delle frasi ellittiche, e il "bianca" e "rosa" sono e restano aggettivi di un sostantivo che non è stato indicato. La funzione quindi resta la stessa: aggettivo.


----------



## Nickverto

*O*k.. sono d'accordo Giusy... e sampisa.. no  vedo alternative e mi sembra l'unica soluzione possibile
aggettivo con nome sottinteso
*G*razie!


----------



## bearded

Continuo qui questo thread molto vecchio, come suggerito da Nino83, perché nuovi dubbi sono nati sullo stesso argomento nel nuovo thread mia moglie è più vecchia della tua.
Le grammatiche italiane spiegano che in una frase come ''preferisci il mio o il tuo?'', mio e tuo sono pronomi possessivi preceduti dall'articolo.
Allora in una frase come ''di queste due camicie preferisci la verde o la gialla?'', si potrebbe ipotizzare che verde e gialla fossero 'pronomi qualificativi' preceduti dall'articolo.
In questo vecchio thread, tuttavia, (ed anche nelle grammatiche) l'esistenza di simili pronomi viene negata (#5).
Oppure si potrebbe ritenere che, sia nelle espressioni 'il mio/il tuo' che in quelle 'la verde/la gialla' gli articoli determinativi avessero valore di pronomi dimostrativi (quello mio, quella gialla), come dice Sicanius qui al #4.
Nessuna grammatica attribuisce tuttavia agli articoli il valore di pronomi.
La questione mi sembra irrisolta, ed altri pareri sarebbero graditi.

PS.
Dragonseven ha indicato un interessante link in proposito: anaforiche, espressioni  in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano", ma a me sembra che vi si parli soprattutto di funzioni sintattiche dei componenti della frase, mentre la questione - come la pongo io - riguarda la morfologia, cioè l' ''analisi grammaticale'' (in base ai criteri tradizionali).


----------



## Nino83

Riporto, brevemente, quanto detto nell'altro thread, aggiungendo qualcosa. 
Secondo me nella frase _preferisci la verde o la gialla?_ gli articoli _il, lo, la, i gli, le_ svolgono la funzione di pronome, simile a quella svolta dai pronomi dimostrativi _quello/a/i/e_ nella frase _preferisci quella verde o quella gialla_. Direi la stessa cosa per i pronomi possessivi. _Il (pronome) mio (aggettivo possessivo) = quello (pronome) mio (aggettivo possessivo)_. 
Sia l'articolo che il pronome dimostrativo derivano dal dimostrativo latino _illum_, quindi è possibile che in alcuni contesti abbiano il medesimo significato e una funzione similare. 
La differenza, a mio avviso, sta nel fatto che l'articolo non è utilizzabile da solo, in conseguenza della sua natura *atona*, quindi deve appoggiarsi a qualcosa, in questi casi all'aggettivo. 
Al contrario, il pronome dimostrativo è *tonico*, e può essere utilizzato anche da solo. 
_Quale vuoi? Quello!  Il!  Lo! _ 

Un'ulteriore differenza tra i due si ha nel fatto che il dimostrativo può essere seguito da una frase relativa mentre l'articolo no. Questa differenza non esiste in alcune lingue romanze come lo spagnolo ed il portoghese. 
Parlando di un'autovettura. 
Articolo o pronome dimostrativo + aggettivo => _La/quella tua è più bella_.  _La/quella rossa è più bella_.  
Pronome dimostrativo + frase relativa => _Quella che hai comprato tu è più bella. _ 
Articolo + frase relativa => _La che hai comprato tu è più bella. _ (possibile e corretto in spagnolo e portoghese)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Sono d'accordo con Sicanius e con Nino.

Bearded, di fatto, l'articolo determinativo può svolgere la funzione di aggettivo e di pronome dimostrativo. 

Grammatica essenziale – Italiano
De Agostini - Edizione febbraio 2011

A pag. 26 leggo:
L’articolo determinativo. Inoltre può avere [...] _funzione di aggettivo o pronome dimostrativo_:
Tra i due tennisti preferisco _il_ _più atletico_ (_quello_ più atletico) - pronome dimostrativo
L’edificio verrà restaurato entro _l’anno_ (entro _quest’_anno) - aggettivo dimostrativo

Riprendendo la domanda in questione:
"_Di queste camicie _preferisci _la (quella) verde_ o _la (quella) gialla_?"

Risposta:
Preferisco quella verde, di camicia.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Anna!
Quindi la funzione pronominale dell'articolo è già presente nei libri di grammatica.
Ho trovato un passaggio al riguardo anche su questa grammatica di Cecilia Adorno (Mondadori, 2003) a pagina 34


> 2.7.7 _Uso pronominale degli articoli_
> L'articolo determinativo può comparire in sintagmi privi di nome *solo se accompagnato da un aggettivo*
> (88) Non voglio il golf verde, dammi il bianco
> *Non voglio il maglione, dammi il
> *Non voglio il golf a maglia rasata, dammi il a trecce
> Al posto dell'articolo determinativo può comparire il dimostrativo _quello_:
> (89) Non voglio il golf a maglia rasata, dammi quello a trecce


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao!

Personalmente, sono d'accordo con quanto scritto da Francis.
In questi casi, il pronome --voluto e richiesto da Bearded-- è il sintagma nominale con soggetto sottointeso: _articolo determinato + aggettivo possessivo + soggetto _[che può essere sottointeso].
Nello schema appena indicato non v'è alcun pronome.
Ora, non vorrei dire castronerie, ma a me pare che si possa spiegare come segue.
Quando nella deissi (i possessivi con l'articolo determinato che li accompagna, così come vuole la regola, indicano anche chi sono gli interlocutori) si ha anche una costruzione anaforica (con soppressione del soggetto) è considerato pronome il nesso _art. + agg. poss./qualif._, come se fungesse da aggettivo dimostrativo.
Indipendentemente dalla scelta, tra quelli indicati finora, del sostantivo soggetto della frase, si può dire:
[tipo: Il gatto] «*Quello* è piú vecchio di *questo*.» che potrebbe benissimo voler dire «*Il mio* è piú vecchio de*l tuo*.».
La prima è una deissi locativa, la seconda è personale. Però quest'ultima dà due informazioni aggiuntive rispetto alla precedente con i soli dimostrativi, ossia che i soggetti [*il mio* e *il tuo*] di cui si sta parlando sono (1)appartenenti ai partecipanti alla conversazione, che sono (2)_io _e _tu_.
L'articolo determinato da solo non può svolgere il ruolo dell'aggettivo dimostrativo, ma se viene unito all'aggettivo possessivo, insieme diviene piú preciso, ossia offre maggiori informazioni appetto alla frase d'appartenenza. Ovviamente, ciò può manifestarsi solo se il contesto consente la giusta interpretazione.
Per quanto concerne la presenza dell'articolo davanti al possessivo con i singenionimi è vero che non è obbligatoria, però il singenionimo deve completare il sintagma nominale, se viene sottointeso l'articolo è allora obbligatorio (ché il soggetto non è piú determinato) e il sintagma nominale si rifà alla regola principale: «l'aggettivo possessivo deve essere preceduto dall'articolo».


bearded said:


> Le grammatiche italiane spiegano che in una frase come ''preferisci il mio o il tuo?'', mio e tuo sono pronomi possessivi preceduti dall'articolo.
> Allora in una frase come ''di queste due camicie preferisci la verde o la gialla?'', si potrebbe ipotizzare che verde e gialla fossero 'pronomi qualificativi' preceduti dall'articolo.
> In questo vecchio thread, tuttavia, (ed anche nelle grammatiche) l'esistenza di simili pronomi viene negata (#5).
> Oppure si potrebbe ritenere che, sia nelle espressioni 'il mio/il tuo' che in quelle 'la verde/la gialla' gli articoli determinativi avessero valore di pronomi dimostrativi (quello mio, quella gialla), come dice Sicanius qui al #4.
> Nessuna grammatica attribuisce tuttavia agli articoli il valore di pronomi.
> La questione mi sembra irrisolta, ed altri pareri sarebbero graditi.
> 
> PS.
> Dragonseven ha indicato un interessante link in proposito: anaforiche, espressioni  in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano", ma a me sembra che vi si parli soprattutto di funzioni sintattiche dei componenti della frase, mentre la questione - come la pongo io - riguarda la morfologia, cioè l' ''analisi grammaticale'' (in base ai criteri tradizionali).


Per me, abbiamo un'espressione anaforica con deissi in cui l'aggettivo è sostantivato; lo si riconosce perché il sintagma nominale manca di nominativo, ché è sottointeso, ed è preceduto [obbligatoriamente] dall'articolo.

SOSTANTIVATI, AGGETTIVI in "La grammatica italiana"

deissi: sintagma nominale: {art. + agg.} + nominativo
anafora con deissi: sintagma nominale: {art. + agg.} + [nominativo sottointeso] -> aggettivo [categoria] sostantivato

In analisi grammaticale il nesso {art. det. + agg. poss.} dovrebbe essere equivalente ad un aggettivo dimostrativo-qualificativo-possessivo. È sbagliato?


(Tutto ciò è da ritenersi una mia opinione personale!)

Edit: Forse sí, sbaglio. Magari, in analisi grammaticale, l'articolo e l'aggettivo restano tali e si deve essere capaci di indicare il soggetto (ad esempio, sostantivo maschile singolare, *sottointeso*).


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> è il sintagma nominale con soggetto sottointeso: _articolo determinato + aggettivo possessivo + soggetto_ [che può essere sottointeso]


In questo caso sarebbe un _complemento oggetto_ sottinteso.
Da quel che so, in italiano è frequente la c.d. _anafora zero_ (cioè la completa omissione di un nome) per quanto riguarda il _soggetto_ grammaticale (probabilmente perché la coniugazione verbale aiuta a rendere chiaro chi sia) ma questa non è possibile (da quel che so) con il _complemento oggetto_ o con altri complementi.
D: _Gianni è arrivato? _R: _No, *Ø* non è arrivato_. 
D: _Hai visto Gianni?_ R: _No, non *l*'ho visto. _ R: _No, non *Ø*  ho visto_. 
_Luigi è arrivato a casa ed *Ø* è andato a letto_. 
_Ho comprato un gelato e *l*'ho mangiato in macchina. 
Ho comprato un gelato e *Ø* ho mangiato in macchina. _ (non significa che ho mangiato *il gelato* in macchina, ma che, in generale, ho mangiato in macchina, non si sa cosa)
_Il gelato è stato comprato al bar e *Ø* mangiato in macchina.  
A: Quale vuoi? B: (Voglio) *Il* giallo. B: (Voglio) *Quello* giallo. _


In sostanza, il pronome è *obbligatorio* quando si tratta di complementi diretti e indiretti, in italiano (a differenza di altre lingue _topic-prominent_, come quelle dell'Asia orientale e sudorientale, non so se ciò è possibile anche in ungherese, in cui l'_anafora zero_ è possibile sia con i soggetti con con gli altri complementi).


----------



## dragonseven

Appunto Nino, ciao! 

In "_*Quale* vuoi?_" il soggetto (non l'oggetto, attenzione) è interno a "quale"; in "_*Il giallo*_", il soggetto è interno a "il giallo", non dentro "il" o in "giallo"; in "_*Quello* giallo_", per il soggetto è sufficiente che ci sia "quello", non ha necessariamente bisogno di "giallo", cosa che non vale per l'articolo che, quindi, da solo non può essere “promosso” a pronome.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, dragon!  


dragonseven said:


> in "Quello giallo", per il soggetto è sufficiente che ci sia "quello", non ha necessariamente bisogno di "giallo", cosa che non vale per l'articolo che, quindi, da solo non può essere “promosso” a pronome.


Quindi lo escludi dalla categoria del pronome perché non può essere utilizzato da solo. _Quale vuoi? Quello!  Il!  Lo! _
Però questo può dipendere dal fatto che l'articolo è *atono*, quindi non può per ragioni fonetiche essere usato da solo, mentre il dimostrativo, essendo *tonico*, non ha bisogno di appoggiarsi ad altro.

Tornando ai tuoi esempi, sia wikipedia che Treccani parlano di ellissi del *soggetto*. E' possibile l'ellissi del complemento oggetto o di termine in italiano? Non mi sembra.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> In questi casi, il pronome ... è il sintagma nominale con soggetto sottointeso: _articolo determinato + aggettivo possessivo..._.





dragonseven said:


> Magari, in analisi grammaticale, l'articolo e l'aggettivo restano tali e si deve essere capaci di indicare il soggetto (ad esempio, sostantivo maschile singolare sottinteso


Beh, se il complesso ''articolo determinato + aggettivo'' può fungere da pronome, laddove il soggetto è sottinteso, allora per me la questione è risolta.  In analisi grammaticale, niente vieta di chiamare articolo e aggettivo col loro nome, aggiungendo che insieme possono avere questa funzione particolare..
Chiaramente i miei concetti sono leggermente antiquati (ai miei tempi non si parlava di deissi o di costruzioni anaforiche): prendendo lo spunto da questa discussione, mi aggiornerò.


----------



## Nino83

bearded said:


> ai miei tempi non si parlava di deissi o di costruzioni anaforiche


La questione è semplice. L'ellissi è l'omissione del sostantivo.
_Ho comprato un arancino a Francesca. Quando sono arrivato a casa *gliel*'ho dato / *gli* *[Ø]* ho dato  / *[Ø]* *l*'ho dato  / *[ØØ]* ho dato. _
In italiano non ci può essere ellissi del complemento oggetto o di quello di termine.
Ciò significa che in frasi come _Non voglio il golf verde, dammi *il bianco*_, c'è un pronome, non un'ellissi.
La questione è, quindi, quella di stabilire qual è la parola che funge da pronome. O è l'articolo o è l'aggettivo.

Quindi in frasi come la seguente, deve esserci un pronome.
_A quale dei due fratelli hai dato l'arancino? *L*'ho dato a*l* maggiore/a *quello* maggiore_. 
Ora siamo tutti d'accordo che _l'_ in _l'ho dato_ è un pronome accusativo. Per quanto riguarda il pronome _dativo_, secondo me sono _il_ e _quello_ a svolgere tale funzione. 
Al contrario, si dovrebbe sostenere che sia l'aggettivo _maggiore_ a svolgerla. 
Oppure bisognerebbe sostenere che si tratta di ellissi del complemento di termine (ellissi del sostantivo _fratello_, in questo caso). Ma si dovrebbe spiegare perché questa è possibile in questo caso e non in tutti gli altri casi.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> O è l'articolo o è l'aggettivo


Oppure è appunto l'insieme dei due.
(Grazie di aver spiegato 'ellissi', termine che peraltro mi era noto. E' la deissi che mi era un po' oscura, ma comprensibile (col Greco). Adesso so di che cosa si tratta).


----------



## Nino83

bearded said:


> Oppure è appunto l'insieme dei due.


Potrebbe essere una terza ipotesi.

La cosa però diventa evidente in questo caso.

D: _A chi hai dato l'arancino? A mia sorella o a sua sorella?_
R: _*L*'ho datto a tua *sorella*_.
R: _*L*'ho dato a*lla* tua._

Scompare il sostantivo (sorella) e compare l'articolo.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Però questo può dipendere dal fatto che l'articolo è *atono*, quindi non può per ragioni fonetiche essere usato da solo, mentre il dimostrativo, essendo *tonico*, non ha bisogno di appoggiarsi ad altro.
> 
> Tornando ai tuoi esempi, sia wikipedia che Treccani parlano di ellissi del *soggetto*. E' possibile l'ellissi del complemento oggetto o di termine in italiano? Non mi sembra.


Neanche a me.

Ma non sulla tonicità. Ad esempio, il "tonico" equivale a «Che _+art._» che può portare con sé il soggetto (non l'oggetto):
Se parliamo di gatti: se dico «*questo* [gatto] è piú vecchio di quello [gatto]» equivale a «*che il qui* [gatto]»]; se dico «*questo* mio [gatto]» equivale a «*che il qui* [gatto] di mia proprietà»; se dico «*il* mio [gatto]» equivale a «*il* [gatto] di mia proprietà [gatto]. La differenza è che non c'è «che» con la sua informazione aggiuntiva «qui», dunque l'articolo, da solo, a cosa si riferisce se non ad un sostantivo sottointeso? Però deve appoggiarsi a qualcosa che lo indichi determinandolo o qualificandolo o... Altro?
L'articolo potrebbe pure non esserci, come con i singenionimi, ma se uno di questi ultimi non compare nel sintagma nominale, ritorna l'articolo, oserei dire, con prepotenza.
Il nesso cosí formato permette l'anafora, ossia l'omissione del soggetto se precedentemente indicato (come nei casi in esame).

Non mi stupirei se in futuro "il mio" diventasse «*_immio_» e "al mio" come «*_a immio_»...


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> «*questo* mio [gatto]»
> «*il* mio [gatto]»


Sì, in frasi normali, l'articolo si è _grammaticalizzato_, perdendo la funzione informativa deittica (questo quì, quello lì, vicino vs. lontano) ed assumendo la funzione definitiva (la cosa di cui abbiamo parlato o che conosciamo o che abbiamo qui davanti, insomma che abbiamo individuato, in un modo o nell'altro).
Quindi non sto dicendo che abbiano lo stesso significato. Si sono specializzati. 

1) Quello che non mi convince è che seguendo la definizione che proponi, cioè quella dell'ellissi, questo sarebbe l'unico caso presente nella lingua italiana di ellissi o anafora zero di un complemento, diretto o indiretto. 
2) Inoltre, il fatto che nell'esempio che ho fatto nel commento #18 l'articolo compare quando il sostantivo scompare (caratteristica prettamente pronominale) sembra essere un ulteriore indizio verso la tesi pronominale.
3) Infine il fatto che alcune grammatiche già riconoscano questa funzione pronominale all'articolo mi fa propendere ulteriormente verso tale spiegazione.

Sono questi tre punti che mi portano a pensare che sia proprio l'articolo a svolgere la funzione pronominale in questi casi.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> La cosa però diventa evidente in questo caso.
> 
> D: _A chi hai dato l'arancino? A mia sorella o a sua sorella?_
> R: _*L*'ho datto a tua *sorella*_.
> R: _*L*'ho dato a*lla* tua._
> 
> Scompare il sostantivo (sorella) e compare l'articolo.


Questo esempio non vale, perché il sottointeso è tra l'articolo e l'aggettivo, quindi “metà di qui, metà di lí”:

"R: _L'ho dato alla [sorella] tua._"

La "sorella" è soggetto del «prendere», termine del «dare», non oggetto [che ha peraltro i propri di pronomi].

La risposta a codesta domanda potrebbe benissimo essere «Alla tua.», senza oggetto [nemmeno pronominale]; perché c'è il contesto che lo consente, senza non sarebbe significativa.
Se non sbaglio, in italiano «tradizionale» dire "La gialla." è un “francesismo”, è sconsigliato, meglio dire «Questa/Codesta/Quella/Qualcuna/Una gialla.»; ma è talmente diffuso anche nella “tradizione” che in quello «moderno» [non «*lo moderno»] si cerca di dare una spiegazione a ciò che dovrebbe essere una specie di “pronome soggetto”.
Se scompare un sostantivo non è obbligatorio riprenderlo con un pronome [mi sembra non sia scritto da alcuna parte], purché le sue proprietà semantiche siano già espresse da altri elementi nella frase: v. ad es. in «[...] Ha mangiato la/una mela» o in «[Una/La mela] È stata mangiata [da lei]», in «[Lei] È caduta alla gara» o in «[Alla gara] È caduta [lei]».
Per cui, se si parla di gatti, nella frase «Il mio sta bene.» non v'è oggetto né termine, e per me, nemmeno un pronome, «il mio [gatto]» è soggetto sottointeso che è sorretto da «il mio» che si riferisce logicamente al soggetto logico (mica per forza grammaticale, o no? ), ossia un sostantivo precedentemente menzionato.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Se scompare un sostantivo non è obbligatorio riprenderlo con un pronome [mi sembra non sia scritto da alcuna parte], purché le sue proprietà semantiche siano già espresse da altri elementi nella frase: v. ad es. in *«[...] Ha mangiato la/una mela» o in «[Una/La mela] È stata mangiata [da lei]», in «[Lei] È caduta alla gara» o in «[Alla gara] È caduta [lei]»*.


Sono tutti soggetti grammaticali.


----------



## dragonseven

Grazie della precisazione! 
Allora sono grammaticali.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Personalmente, sono d'accordo con quanto scritto da Francis....


Mi fa molto piacere  (supponendo che si tratti di me ...). 





Nino83 said:


> Quindi lo escludi dalla categoria del pronome perché non può essere utilizzato da solo... _Il!  Lo! _


Un pensiero personale (nella speranza che possa essere utile dal punto di vista della presente discussione): Il fatto che _il,la,lo,le ..._ sono atoni, è la _conseguenza_ della loro funzione. Queste parole praticamente hanno perso la loro funzione originale dimostrativa e sono diventati _articoli determinativi_ (categoria prima non esistente nel latino), per cui _logicamente _sono atoni.

Sta anche fatto che la storia delle forme_ il, la, lo, le_ ... in italiano (e nelle lingue romanze in generale) è "ricca" (per dire così), p.e. _la _e_ lo_ formalmente coincidono con i pronomi personali _atoni _all'accusativo e la forma_ il_ nel passato funzionava anche come pronome personale (terza pers. sg. nominativo, invece di _egli _o _lui_).  Insomma, personalmente non rifiuto la possibile funzione dimostrativa o pronominale di queste forme (in certi casi). Comunque, quello che mi pare un po' forzato ed inutile, è dichiarare che p.e nel caso di "... la tua." la parola_ la _diventa pronome, mentre nell'espressione " ...la tua macchina." si tratta di un "semplice" articolo.  

Non sono esperto nella materia, nonostanteciò - generalizzando un po' l'argomento - mi pare che si tratti di due possibili approcci alla problematica discussa:
1. Ammettere l'omissione di qualche componente grammaticale (sottintendibile) della proposizione senza la necessità di cambiare   la definizione della funzione originale del resto dei componenti
2. Considerare qualsiasi proposizione sempre "integra", cioè nel caso di omissione (elissi, assenza) di qualche componente, _a priori _assegnare la funzione del componente assente ad un altro componente (o parte) della proposizione.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Comunque, quello che mi pare un po' forzato ed inutile, è dichiarare che p.e nel caso di "... la tua." la parola_ la _diventa pronome, mentre nell'espressione " ...la tua macchina." si tratta di un "semplice" articolo.


Come la parola "quella" è considerata aggettivo se seguita da un sostantivo e pronome se è utilizzata da sola o se seguita da un aggettivo. 


dragonseven said:


> Allora sono grammaticali.


Sì, quello che intendevo dire è che in italiano vi è l'ellissi del soggetto grammaticale, mentre non sembra esserci quella del complemento oggetto e di termine, sempre grammaticali.


----------



## Necsus

bearded said:


> nuovi dubbi sono nati sullo stesso argomento nel nuovo thread mia moglie è più vecchia della tua. (...)
> Nessuna grammatica attribuisce tuttavia agli articoli il valore di pronomi.
> La questione mi sembra irrisolta, ed altri pareri sarebbero graditi.


Ho visto ora questa discussione, avevo aggiunto un intervento a quella citata.


----------



## Nino83

Grazie, Necsus.
Nella pagina che hai citato nel tuo intervento, la Treccani rimanda ad un lavoro di Laura Vannelli (_Vanelli, Laura (1979), Una forma suppletiva dell’articolo e la sua fonosintassi_) che si trova su internet (sul sito dell'Università di Venezia, basta cercare il lavoro su google).
Si può leggere che in frasi come _di queste gonne, quella nera costa di meno_ il dimostrativo _quello_ perde il suo valore deittico e mantiene solo il valore di indicatore di definitezza.
Quindi quando il dimostrativo _quello_ non è accompagnato da un nome, perde anche la funzione di indicare un oggetto particolare.
_Scrivete con la penna rossa_ => può indicare a) una penna in particolare b) la classe delle penne rosse
_Scrivete con quella penna rossa_ => indica soltanto a) una penna in particolare, deittico
_No, non usate la penna nera...ho detto di scrivere con quella rossa_ => indica solo b) la classe delle penne rosse, perde la sua funzione deittica
Dopodicé dice che *l'uso in funzione pronominale dell'articolo definito *_è ridotto ad un unico contesto, mentre è vietato per tutti gli altri_.
Cioè, l'articolo in funzione pronominale può essere solo seguito da un aggettivo (Agg), mentre il dimostrativo può essere sguito da un sintagma preposizionale (SP) e da una relativa (F rel).
Di queste gonne, la nera costa di meno 
Prendi una penna nera, prendi la nell'astuccio 
La in cui ci troviamo ora è la stanza più calda della casa 
Prendi una penna nera, prendi quella nell'astuccio 
Quella in cui ci troviamo ora è la stanza più calda della casa 

Le conclusioni che ne trae sono che:
a) il dimostrativo è usato anche nei casi in cui l'uso dell'articolo è escluso
b) il dimostrativo, in questi casi, perde la sua funzione deittica e assolve una funzione di definitezza
c) che l'uso dell'articolo e del dimostrativo con l'aggettivo, si sovrappongono

Parla esplicitamente di funzione pronominale dell'articolo e del dimostrativo.

E con questa siamo già a 3 fonti: Patota (De Agostini, 2011), Adorno (Mondadori, 2003), Vannelli (Università di Padova, 1979)


----------



## Necsus

Nino83 said:


> Parla esplicitamente di funzione pronominale dell'articolo e del dimostrativo.
> E con questa siamo già a 3 fonti: Patota (De Agostini, 2011), Adorno (Mondadori, 2003), Vannelli (Università di Padova, 1979)


Sono certo che c'è anche l'autorevole GGIC (Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione), ma al  momento non ho la possibilità di verificarlo.


----------



## dragonseven

Quindi, quanto scritto in Grammatica italiana - I pronomi sarebbe scorretto?

"I *pronomi possessivi* indicano l'appartenenza di un oggetto (o essere) e contemporaneamente il possessore. Hanno le stesse forme degli aggettivi (*?*) _mio, tuo, suo, nostro, vostro, loro, altrui, proprio_ che, invece di essere accompagnati da un nome, ne fanno le veci.
Essi si declinano come gli aggettivi possessivi corrispondenti: _i nostri libri e i vostri; distinguere il mio dal tuo_. 

Va notato che, mentre l'aggettivo possessivo in alcuni casi può fare a meno dell'articolo, il pronome possessivo richiede sempre l'articolo (*?*), soprattutto quando si vuol far rilevare un contrasto e quando il pronome, usato in forma assoluta, ha valore di sostantivo: _tu ami tua madre ed io la mia, tuo padre si è incontrato col mio; il mio_ (ciò che posseggo) _è a tua disposizione, non desidero il tuo danaro perché mi basta il mio._ 

I pronomi possessivi possono riferirsi a persone oppure a cose sottintese generalmente note: _in risposta alla tua_ (lettera), _essere dalla mia_ (parte), _è uno dei nostri_ (compagni, amici), _vive del suo_ (avere), _salutami i miei_ (familiari)."

Anche nei dizionarî è scorretto, come ad esempio in Dizionario Italiano: mio  - Sapere.it ?

_"pron. poss. 1ª pers. sing._ [f. _mia_; pl.m. _miei_, f. _mie_] *1* ha gli stessi usi e sign. dell’agg. ed è sempre preceduto dall’art. determ.: _questa casa è più piccola della mia_; _le tue idee sono anche le mie_; _la tua mamma è più giovane della mia_ | in locuzioni ellittiche: _i miei_ (genitori, parenti, amici, seguaci e sim.); _quando leggerai questa mia_ (lettera); _ho voluto dire la mia_ (opinione, idea); _sta dalla mia_ (parte); _ho avuto le mie_ (disgrazie)"


----------



## bearded

Alle domande di Dragon aggiungo anche la mia.  Secondo voi si deve chiamare errata la definizione del Treccani (relativa alle espressioni pronominali possessive ''il mio, il tuo, ecc''), cioè
_Pronome possessivo preceduto dall'articolo,_
e quella giusta è la seguente:
_Elemento dimostrativo pronominale (il = quello) seguito da aggettivo possessivo
?_
Lo chiedo perché contraddire il Treccani comporta l'idea che contenga e diffonda definizioni...per lo meno incaute, il che di norma non avviene.


----------

